# Stihl 028 WB -- Used -- $200 -- Good saw??



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 9, 2011)

Stihl 028 WB
Displacement 2.9 CID (47.0 CC)    
Weight 11.7 Lbs
Max RPM 12,500 
16 inch bar never used
Chain has not been sharpened yet
Starts very easily 
Asking $200

Found this on CL.  Never owned a Stihl.  Wonder whether how much of a deal??


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 9, 2011)

Talk him down, $200 ain't bad. The 028 is a great saw but getting a little long in the tooth and parts are starting to become NLA.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 9, 2011)

No chain brake either


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 9, 2011)

Older saw, but in the day it was a very good and reliable saw . . . as mentioned it probably should have a chain brake.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 9, 2011)

Another fine example of "was good in its day" saw. Not sure about the 028 but my neighbor's 031AV got shelved when the coil went out. We nursed that saw for many a year. I bought him a 5100 and he never looked back. I got a new Dolmar 410 couple yrs back for same price. So I think for me it wouldn't be worth it when something newer, safer, and more powerful can be had close to that price.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 9, 2011)

200 for an 028 in that condition WITH a chain brake.

I probably wouldn't do much more than 150-175. Wouldn't be the worst 50 buck mistake to make, though, so go get it if you want it!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 9, 2011)

I know there is lots on here run without a brake. Just glad I am not one of them....


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 10, 2011)

Well thanks to everyone you gave their two cents.  I'm not going to buy this saw.  I am looking for a second saw and reading a lot about the value of buying a used saw.  This helped me to flesh out what to look for when buying a used saw.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 10, 2011)

If you are looking for a saw to go with that echo, I'd look for something a little bigger than an 028. Something around 60cc would probably be better.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 10, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a saw to go with that echo, I'd look for something a little bigger than an 028. Something around 60cc would probably be better.



I'm actually looking in the 60+ range.  Mainly wanted to see what people were thinking about used saws.  I got a lot of great info.


----------

